

GitHub bi-colour timeline graphs are back. - damncabbage
https://github.com/ab9

======
damncabbage
... But appears not to have rolled out for most people (presumably the old
setup stuck until the render cache clears).

By way of explanation:

    
    
      <canvas data-color-all="#e0e0e0" data-color-owner="#4183C4"
      data-source="/ab9/simple_authentication_starter/graphs/owner_participation">
      </canvas>
    

Each timeline is drawn in a <canvas> element. Each element uses the data-src
to grab a JSON blob with "all" and "owner" keys, and uses the _color-owner_
and _color-all_ attributes to figure out which colours to use when drawing
them. Kinda neat.

Not a peep from GitHub about this officially, unfortunately, regarding both it
going away or coming back.

